# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Veilig..?

## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

een tijdje geleden kwam ik er na mijn stopweek achter dat ik geen pil meer in huis had. Niet erg oplettend, ik weet het. Maar aangezien mijn vriend toch gesteriliseerd was, maakte ik me er niet druk om en had ik weinig zin om naar de apotheek te gaan, dus dat heb ik pas na twee weken gedaan. Nu zijn we uit elkaar en ik vraag me af hoe lang het duurt voor je weer beschermd bent als je weer met de pil begint, na twee weken "gestopt" te zijn geweest. Volgens de apotheek zou dat een weekje zijn, maar ik heb daar mijn twijfels over. In de bijsluiter staat hierover niets aangegeven. Weet iemand hier iets meer van?

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Dat is inderdaad wel een lastige vraag, zover ik weet ben je idd weer beschermd na een week de pil slikken, dus ik neem ook aan dat dat zo is als je twee weken gestopt bent. Heel zeker weet ik dit natuurlijk niet. Ik ben het internet wezen afstruinen, maar idd ik kan ook echt geen duidelijk antwoord op je vraag vinden, dus ik denk dat je toch maar moet vertrouwen op wat de apotheker gezegd heeft, deze heeft er neem ik aan wel verstand van? Als je het echt niet vertrouwd kun je misschien je eigen huisarts eens bellen met deze vraag?

Succes Xxx

----------


## katje45

Hoi Nikky,

Na 2 weken gestopt te zijn is de hele eerste cyclus niet veilig en is het raadzaam om andere anticonceptie erbij te gebruiken. Vaak is het handiger te wachten tot je weer een menstruatie hebt, begin je dan op de eerste dag daarvan dan ben je gelijk beschermd.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hooi,

Kijk dit is nog eens een handige tip! Makkelijk dat je er zoveel vanaf weet Katje  :Wink: 

Xxx

----------


## Nikky278

Heyhey,

heel erg bedankt voor jullie antwoord. Ik ben weer begonnen met de pil voor ik mijn menstruatie zou moeten hebben. Kan dat een nadelig effect hebben op mijn cyclus? Het is nog geen tijd voor mijn menstruatie, maar als mijn cyclus nu niet meer klopt weet ik waar het aan ligt, mocht ik niet ongesteld worden... Ga er van uit dat ik gewoon ongesteld word, maar dan kan ik er in ieder geval rekening mee houden...

Xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Nikky278

Zag je post net pas, maar neem aan dat je het antwoord zelf al ondervonden hebt  :Wink: 
Je bent toen wel gewoon ongesteld geworden? En heeft het een nadelig effect gehad op je cyclus?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

